# Amplificadores Darlington/Sziclai/Complementario/Cuasi-200-4



## Quercus (Abr 15, 2013)

Todo arranca en un comentario que me hizo Dosmetros, sobre cuatro simulaciones que había hecho del circuito que utiliza Velleman, llevándolo a 200W sobre 4Ω y quedando la distorsión muy contenida (en el sziclai 0.095%) le pedi que las posteara, cosa que amablemente hizo y a ratos he diseñado el primer PCB basándome en el circuito de 100W que ya tenia hecho y que se que funciona, solo queda probar la protección.

He creído conveniente después de algunas sugerencias, separarlos en otro hilo por ser una saga de 4 amplificadores de mayor potencia.

En las resistencias de potencia me he acostumbrado a colocar mas de una por las ventajas que ofrece, cada uno que coloque las que quiera, el valor final debe ser de 0,33Ω, se puede colocar:
- Una de 0,33Ω/4-5W
- Dos de 0,68Ω/2W (como están marcadas en el circuito)
- Tres de 1Ω/1-2W montadas en una placa…etc.….

Aunque el circuito es muy compacto 12,32 x 6,88cm los transistores de potencia están colocados con la suficiente distancia para en caso de querer, por mayor seguridad y robustez del circuito, colocar encapsulado TO264 (2SC5200…) 

Un circuito fácil, comparado con la potencia y la calidad que obtenemos, con componentes corrientes y fáciles de localizar.

También he hecho una placa que ha quedado anticuada, por mi manía de depurar constantemente la disposición y el ruteado, pero idéntico circuito (solo varia el transistor de bias, al haberlo cambiado de ubicación) que no se si montaré, o hare una nueva para armarla en cuanto pueda. Dejo el diseño de placa antiguo (el que tengo hecho) para que vean las diferencias con el que posteo.

Saludos



Archivos Adjuntos de las Simulaciones en Multisim 11 :




Amplificador Darlington-200-4.zip (300,4 KB (Kilobytes)



Amplificador-Complementario-200-4.zip (270,5 KB (Kilobytes)



Amplificador-Cuasi-Compl-200-4.zip (657,4 KB (Kilobytes)



Amplificador-Sziklail-200-4.zip (415,8 KB (Kilobytes)


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2013)

*! Gracias por el aporte Quercus ¡*

Olvidaste mencionar que la placa *incluye* protección contra cortocircuitos.


----------



## juliangp (Abr 15, 2013)

el qbias no tiene que estar en contacto con el disipador principal o esa configuración es así?


----------



## Quercus (Abr 15, 2013)

Hola juliangp.
 Mira _esto_.
  Y _este_  es el resultado


----------



## Quercus (Abr 19, 2013)

Listo, arranco a la primera sin ningun problema como era de esperar, al ser un circuito probado.

  Al final he montado un diseño de PCB que tenia hecho, más antiguo pero idéntico circuito al posteado, las parejas de resistencias de potencia, mi idea era poner una arriba y otra debajo, por estética puede quedar mejor, pero donde quizá lo utilice, me pueden estorbar y ante la duda las coloque apiladas.

  Funciona perfectamente, con una sensación de escucha de primera, la protección (Como dijo Fogonazo, se me olvido comentar que la incorpora) no la he podido probar, la fuente daba +-46,5V y  la carga con resistencias de 6Ω, así que no llega al límite de potencia para que actúe. 

  El bias lo deje en 30mA por par (90mA total) y se estabilizo cuando llevaba casi media hora arrancado. El circuito  estable, en las algo más de dos horas, que estuvo funcionando a tope, creo que esto depende del radiador que utilicemos para los excitadores, yo utilice una chapa de aluminio de una fuente de PC y fue suficiente.

  Para quien, con solo leer el enlace sobre la forma de poner el transistor de vías que puse más arriba no les convenza, les puedo decir que aunque con diodos, el circuito tiene la misma filosofía en  este, o sea los diodos del circuito de bias están puestos, no con los transistores de potencia, sino en el radiador pequeño de arriba, junto con los excitadores, y funciona perfectamente.

  Me queda agradecer a DOSMETROS las 4 simulaciones, la primera está hecha, montada y funcionando, las otras tres, quedan en _“tareas pendientes…”

_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2013)

Me gusta mucho como quedó *Quercus* , vos siempre luciéndote con tus impresos 

La protección arranca recién por debajo de 3 Ohms , digamos que puede funcionar *perfectamente* a 3 Ohms entregando unos 265 Watts con 0,5 % de distorsión y a 2 Ohms *ya recorta a lo bestia* disipando unos 290 Watts (13 % de THD). Completamente coherente con los tres transistores de salida por rama 

Saludos !


----------



## Quercus (Sep 20, 2013)

Como pueden ver es “casi” el mismo circuito, modificado a “cuasi-complementario” (culpable DOSMETROS) y como siempre (¡¡Perdón!! Pero no lo puedo evitar…) un repaso de disposición de elementos y ruteado, aparte de regulación de Offset* para quien quiera* hacerlo.
Y digo, “quien quiera” porque para los que les da “salpullido” los ajustes, pueden anularlo, puenteando las tres patas donde va la resistencia.

Como siempre, lo he repasado y creo, al 99,9% que no hay ningún fallo, quien quiera montarlo que lo repase. 

La he ascendido a revisión 2, para diferenciarla de la primera Sziklay  que no  lleva el ajuste de Offset.

En cuanto a los circuitos que posteo sin probar, les diré dos cosas:

*1º NUNCA me ha fallado un circuito basado en un esquemático fiable, Eagle es infalible.*

Alguna vez será la primera, pero por mi culpa       _“…todo en esta vida tiene margen de error… excepto que se acaba…”_

2º Tengo alrededor de 25 placas armadas (sin contar las que desmonte para hacer una nueva) amontonadas sin uso. Aunque no puedo negar que me gusta, empiezo a replantearme, que una vez que el circuito funciona, las versiones posteriores no las montare a no ser que: 

El cambio sea radical, la necesite o me apetezca. 

Para mi es un hooby y prefiero dedicar tiempo y componentes a nuevos circuitos, creo que cualquiera puede comprender esto… 

Saludos


----------



## desek (Nov 27, 2013)

tengo una duda quiero armar uno de estos  amplificadores, que version es mejor en cuanto a potencia y claridad de sondo Cuasi 200-4 Rev. 2. o Szicli 200-4 (podria utilizar en alguno los fn 1016y f1016) esque tengo unos, saludos


----------



## Quercus (Nov 28, 2013)

Si te bajas la simulacion, veras que la potencia tiene diferencias, inapreciables.

En cuanto a la calidad no creo que a oido sepas diferenciarlos, el circuito principal es el mismo que se utiliza en este hilo de los que he montado varios y funcionan estupendamente todos.

Al utilizar ese darlington que dices, *que es menos potente*, solo tendras que tener cuidado. Lo mejor seria utilizar el diseño para Darlington, pero yo todavia no lo he diseñado. Puedes hacerlo tu si te gusta.

A falta de ese diseño, puedes utilizar el Sziklai, en principio debe de funcionar sin problemas, a mi me funciono  con  la otra version, que como te decia es practicamente igual, pero para menos parejas.


----------



## Quercus (Mar 24, 2014)

Trabajo extra… 

El chasis donde quiero montar el  amplificador tetra-amplificado que tengo en proyecto, es igual al de_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/666139/ _y que está ocupado con un 2x100W cuasi-complementario “Carkit” que monte allá por  el “Jurasico”.

Quiero aprovechar, los transistores de potencia y los transformadores, pues las placas son muy grandes y pasarlo a este otro chasis, que no es ninguna maravilla y que le falta la tapa superior (Tendre que buscarle/hacerle una) pero "...a caballo regalado...": 



Es mas pequeño y en el  que había un “4x100W”  con los transistores de potencia falsos, dos canales rotos y el montaje, para nada, de mi gusto, en fin…  poco confiable. De ahí salió el toroide que he utilizado para probar el Harman Kardon de aqui:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/895053/ _

Sería hacer el “cuasi 200-4” de este hilo, con solo dos parejas y el tamaño que necesito para que me deje espacio y poder colocar todo lo demás, sin tener que “amontonar” mucho, o nada. 

Los radiadores me gustan, tanto por su colocación, como por  su orientacion y ademas la  robustez que tienen (6,5mm de grueso, donde se colocan los transistores) y he diseñado un PCB que acopla justo en el,  para utilizar los 8  “RCA1B01” que actualmente tiene colocados  mi “Carkit” y mejorar el cableado de estos a la placa. 

Habrá que adaptarse al mecanizado que ya tiene, o intentar conseguir un trozo de aluminio y reformar el frontal… misión casi, imposible…


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola paisano, si te he entendido bien en éste chasis deseas montar CUATRO etapas de potencia,  la modificada en el post anterior a éste iría en el lugar natural del chasis para aprovechar esos magníficos disipadores, pero ¿ cuales son las otras dos? ¿ como las disipas? ¿ tienes ya el trafo?, no voy a dar lecciones a nadie y menos a tí, pero sería muy interesante que te hagas una buena composición espacial de lo que vas a montar para evaluar, además del ovbio espacio disponible, que el circuito concluido disponga de una buena disipación-ventilación.
Por cierto, el chasis y sus disipadores una caña de robustos, pero superretorcido en su disposición, como bien comentas " a caballo regalado....." pero hacerle la tapa va a ser un pasote, pues deberías dejar diáfanas las láminas posteriores de los disipadores para su correcta evacuación por convección del calor, lo que va a suponer hacer una tapa en forma de U y perforada ¡¡¡¡ un buen reto ¡¡¡.
Un abrazo Quercus.


----------



## Quercus (Mar 24, 2014)

Hola Juan Carlos, la cosa es muy simple, o por lo menos a mí me lo parece:
  1º Mi amplificador son *dos* módulos de 100W  
  2º El “regalado” venia con *cuatro* módulos de 100W y cada modulo con una pareja de MJ15022 falsos como una moneda de 3€.

  En principio, quiero aprovechar los *ocho RCA1B01* y los dos transformadores de *mi *amplificador y hacer el resto, para montarlo en el “regalado”.

  Creo que ahora comprendes que no hace falta más refrigerador, pues los radiadores tienen capacidad para 4 transistores TO-3 cada uno.

  La composición espacial como bien dices, es muy importante y lo primero que se debe hacer, a la hora de montar cualquier  circuito en un gabinete. Para mí esto es un hobby, pero en mi profesión no es importante, es *FUN-DA-MEN-TAL * por lo que lo hago inconscientemente. 
  Si pretendiera utilizar los módulos que tengo, tendría problemas, por eso quiero hacerlos nuevos. De esta forma sobra espacio.

  En cuanto a la tapa, solo cubre el gabinete y algo mas…  de ahí, *LO FEO*, pero a la vez funcional del sistema, pues los radiadores quedan fuera, junto con los transformadores, que entran en el seudo-habitaculo que queda en medio, por lo que el calor que se genera dentro del gabinete es despreciable.

  Una tapa plana y cerrada con las hendiduras para dejar libres los radiadores es suficiente, pues las aberturas que quedan en la zona donde se conectan los cables a los transistores de potencia son más que suficientes, son 4 huecos (dos abajo y dos arriba)  de algo más de 4,5 x 5cm  pues también están  las hendiduras del radiador.
  Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Mar 25, 2014)

OK ahora sí lo he entendido, me sobraban dos etapas en mi esquema mental ¡¡¡¡¡
Perfecta la solución que planteas para la disipación térmica.
Un abrazo.


----------



## acusticaysonidos (May 20, 2014)

ya estoy un poco mareado y me duele la cabeza, me he leído todos los post de los Darlington y Zsiklai, me pondré en campaña de armar ya que resulta super económico y fácil de conseguir todos los componentes
Preg:  para el de 12 transistores o sea stereo 2 placas 45 +- v x 8 A andaría al pelo o me estoy quedando corto con la corriente


----------



## Quercus (May 21, 2014)

*Te puede valer*, pero pensando en que quieras cubrir, la Max. potencia.

  Te estás quedando *un poco corto*, solo te diré que este amplificador en estéreo, a *4Ω* da 400W, al ser un clase AB su rendimiento es del 60…65%,  en el mejor caso  400/0.65= 616W.

  Un transformador con la tensión de alterna necesaria para, al  rectificar y filtrar de +-45V. no da esa potencia con 8A. por rama de secundario.  

  Te aconsejaría que te des una vuelta por este post.  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/  tendrás una buenísima  explicación de esto, además de otros muchos datos, para un buen diseño de la fuente que necesitas.


----------



## acusticaysonidos (May 21, 2014)

Disculpa Quercus, es la hrs, cansancio y sueño 12A



perdón nuevamente serian algo así como 9.5A x rama una barbaridad en tamaño peso y$$$ en un trafo convencional



U$S 107 en mi ciudad dólares estadounidenses en el mercado oficial, en el alternativo, blue, paralelo, arbolito $1120 aprox cash


----------



## Quercus (May 22, 2014)

Si efectivamente, el transformados del que dispongo, para el  proyecto  que tengo en marcha, con salida 32+32  y  11,7+11,7A  me costó hace año y medio  68€,  que puesto al día y pasado a dólares, no andará muy lejos del precio que has dicho.

  Es con mucho, el componente más caro del amplificador, sin contar que los condensadores necesarios, también valen un pico. 

  Por este motivo, algunos lo intentan con fuentes conmutadas. Y digo lo intentan, porque hay para todos los gustos,  no a todos les convence el resultado, o les funciona la fuente, aunque hay quien está, *muy contento* con los resultados.


----------



## acusticaysonidos (May 22, 2014)

Si Quercus vale lo que decis y estoy de acuerdo los condensadores 10000UF U$S 12 c/u y filtrar esto lleva unos cuantos, con respecto a las fuentes conmutadas en mi Pais no funcionan no por el desarrollo que tengan ya que tengo alguna que otra potencia beringer que poseeo inuke nu1000-2000 estan muy bien pero cuando comparo la potencia entre unas y otras con fuente tradicional x ej: PMH2000 no me convencen los resultados en cuanto a energia desarrollada, ademas con la inestabilidad que sufrimos en estos momentos en nuestro pais en cuanto al suministro electrico variable a mas no poder las hacen pocos seguras de estarle dando caña toda una noche en un evento y que te dejen de a pie


----------



## Goomba (Jun 18, 2016)

Buenas!
¿De qué valor deben ser los *fusibles*?
Creo que no lo pone en ninguna parte, pero borraron mi anterior mensaje.
Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus (Jun 19, 2016)

Para maxima potencia, con 5A va bien.

*A groso* *modo,* haz cuentas I=W/V


----------



## Goomba (Jul 1, 2016)

Buenas.
Mi fuente da +-47v en vacío y +-46v con carga. ¿Podría usarla para alimentar el amplificador con una carga de 4ohm? 
Un saludo.
(Nuevamente borraron mi anterior mensaje, no lo entiendo)


----------



## Quercus (Jul 1, 2016)

Goomba dijo:


> Buenas.
> Mi fuente da +-47v en vacío y +-46v con carga. ¿Podría usarla para alimentar el amplificador con una carga de 4ohm?
> Un saludo.
> (Nuevamente borraron mi anterior mensaje, no lo entiendo)


Sera, por que, digamos... que la pregunta crea pocas dudas.

  Si el circuito funciona a la perfección con ±45V con un solo voltio mas por ramal, pocos problemas puede crear.

  Más bien tendrás que preguntarte, si la fuente es capaz de suministrar  la potencia necesaria para la configuración que quieres hacer: mono,  estéreo, 2.1 4.1. tri-amplificado, tetra-amplificado…


----------



## Goomba (Jul 1, 2016)

Ok, de acuerdo. Estoy haciendo la versión mono. El transformador tal vez esté un poco corto de potencia pero para lo que lo necesito dudo que el amplificador trabaje siempre a tope.
Un saludo, ya les diré que tal me fue.


----------



## Goomba (Jul 4, 2016)

Buenas, ya tengo hecho el PCB del amplificador (el que Quercus muestra en fotos), solo me queda el pequeño circuito de la fuente.
Mi pregunta es: ¿Como de grande debe ser el disipador de los transistores de potencia aproximadamente?
A ver si hay suerte y me funciona  

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 4, 2016)

Goomba dijo:


> Buenas, ya tengo hecho el PCB del amplificador (el que Quercus muestra en fotos), solo me queda el pequeño circuito de la fuente.
> Mi pregunta es: ¿Como de grande debe ser el disipador de los transistores de potencia aproximadamente?
> A ver si hay suerte y me funciona
> 
> Un saludo



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/calculo-basico-disipadores-19480/


----------



## Goomba (Jul 5, 2016)

Gracias Fogonazo! El 'problema' es que pensaba usar un trozo de riel de aluminio y no un disipador comprado, por lo tanto desconozco la resistencia térmica, necesaria para los cálculos.  A ver si encuentro por ahí alguna manera de calcularlo. Y si no... Habrá que recurrir a la sobredimensión, que nunca falla 
Un saludo!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 5, 2016)

Ante la duda, aquí el tamaño "si importa", un tocho de disipador,grande, hermoso......
Un saludo-


----------



## Quercus (Ago 19, 2016)

Avance para montarlo con Darlington.
  En este lado del “charco” se consiguen de buena calidad, todavía…


----------



## Quercus (Ago 19, 2016)

Hoy estoy en casa con _“tiempo libre”. 

_   Después de publicar la otra mascara, vi que podía hacer algunos cambios. 

  Y  entre “cuelga estas cortinas… descuelga esta puerta…  sujeta aquí… etc.…" he hecho algunos cambios, que a mi entender la han mejorado.

  A ver qué les parece.

  P.D. Si hay algún error _“la culpable la tengo cerca….”


_


----------



## Quercus (Ago 31, 2016)

Acabo de llegar a casa y me acorde de que quedo pendiente los archivos.

El circuito basico es el mismo que monte por aqui:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/752168/ _
Para quien no conozca el amplificador es una ampliacion que hizo DOSMETROS para colocar tres parejas y utilizarlo con cargas de 4Ω. 

Al principio del hilo esta el esquema, al que he añadido un par de cambios menores en la alimentacion del circuito y regulacion de offset que pueden anular los que no quieren tanto ajuste. 

Subo los archivos de la primera version:


----------



## Goomba (Sep 17, 2016)

Buenas!
Hace ya un tiempo que monté el primer circuito que publicó Quercus en este hilo y funciona a la perfección 
No he subido fotos antes porque pensaba hacerlo una vez tuviera el amplificador completamente montado en su chasis y con los demás circuitos, pero por falta de tiempo aún no he podido montarlo.
Especial agradecimiento a Quercus por compartir su impreso y resolver las dudas que me surgieron 
Saludos a todo el Foro


----------



## Quercus (Sep 18, 2016)

Hola Goomba, por fin alguien se decide a publicar fotos, me alegra que todo haya ido bien y funcione, es un amplificador poco exigente con los componentes y muy estable el que hice, aunque me falto estrujarlo a 4Ω.

  A ver si cuando lo tengas en el gabinete, tus altavoces te lo permiten y subes impresiones.


----------



## mario17farias (Oct 28, 2016)

Hola el cuasi, así como está me tira 100W a 8ohm con +-45V estoy bien? corrijanme si estoy mal por favor.
Me gustará hacerlo porque tengo el trafo ideal para el mismo y por ende para los demas aquí posteados


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2016)

mario17farias dijo:


> Hola el cuasi, así como está me tira 100W a 8ohm con +-45V estoy bien? corrijanme si estoy mal por favor.
> Me gustará hacerlo porque tengo el trafo ideal para el mismo y por ende para los demas aquí posteados



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...dio-tabla-tension-vs-potencia-posible-135697/


----------



## Goomba (Nov 20, 2016)

Buenas de nuevo.

Al fin he terminado el amplificador de 200W. Tengo pensado añadirle algunos detalles más, pero eso será más adelante.
En un principio pensaba usar un gabinete metálico para evitar el recalentamiento y los ruidos, pero como no disponía de ninguno y los que se venden no suelen ser baratos, decidí fabricarlo en DM con el frontal de chapa. Para evitar que se recaliente lo he sobredimensionado un poco y le he realizado orificios de ventilación. Por ahora no he tenido problemas con los ruidos, por lo que no ha sido necesario ningún tipo de blindaje. 
Como ven, le he incorporado un filtro pasa bajos para poder usarlo con un subwoofer directamente. Este amplificador lo uso conjuntamente con un Sony TA-333 que reparé, suena muy bien (incluyo una imagen del interior de este).

Ya sé que se pueden mejorar muchas cosas, pero creo que no está del todo mal
Un saludo.
Pd: Más adelante cambiaré la fuente de alimentación del amplificador por otra con mayor filtrado, por eso he dejado ahí tanto espacio.


----------



## mario17farias (Nov 20, 2016)

Te quedo muy lindo compañero, algo que siempre quise saber es como hacen para que los transistores de potencia queden bien alineados por el disipador, alguna tecnica practica? es que a mi siempre me queda alguno desalineado y no se vé muy lindo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 20, 2016)

Atornillar primero, solar después.


----------



## Goomba (Nov 20, 2016)

mario17farias dijo:


> Te quedo muy lindo compañero, algo que siempre quise saber es como hacen para que los transistores de potencia queden bien alineados por el disipador, alguna tecnica practica? es que a mi siempre me queda alguno desalineado y no se vé muy lindo.


Cómo ya te han dicho, para que queden bien lo mejor es hacer en el disipador las marcas de los orificios de los transistores y una vez tienes los transistores alineados y atornillados, los sueldas al circuito.
Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus (Nov 20, 2016)

Muy bien Goomba, terminado y funcionando.

  Una crítica constructiva,  ese refrigerador es MUY PEQUEÑO y poco adecuado, por su posición no se le ven las aletas de refrigeración, que además están colocadas horizontalmente, por lo que no se va a refrigerar por convección.  Además, no tiene agujeros abajo para que el aire circule hacia los que les has preparado arriba.

  Si no quieres quedarte sin el más pronto que tarde y sobre todo si quieres estrujarlo a 4Ω, ponle,  si o si,  un ventilador como te comente.


----------



## Goomba (Nov 20, 2016)

Quercus dijo:


> Muy bien Goomba, terminado y funcionando.
> 
> Una crítica constructiva,  ese refrigerador es MUY PEQUEÑO y poco adecuado, por su posición no se le ven las aletas de refrigeración, que además están colocadas horizontalmente, por lo que no se va a refrigerar por convección.  Además, no tiene agujeros abajo para que el aire circule hacia los que les has preparado arriba.
> 
> Si no quieres quedarte sin el más pronto que tarde y sobre todo si quieres estrujarlo a 4Ω, ponle,  si o si,  un ventilador como te comente.


Desde que coloqué ese disipador estuve dudando si era o no lo suficientemente grande, pero es lo que pude conseguir entonces. También pensé en ponerle un ventilador, pero no quería arriesgarme a que metiera ruidos. 
Muchas gracias Quercus, seguiré tus consejos, colocaré un disipador más adecuado y un ventilador.
Un saludo.


----------



## Quercus (Nov 20, 2016)

Si en el ventilador colocas un circuito para termo-regularlo, no habrá ruidos.

Utiliza uno para PC, que alcance bastantes revoluciones, aun así,  son silenciosos y baratos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2016)

Opción B :

Cortar el disipador al medio , montarlos afuera del gabinete , verticalmente con 3 transistores en cada uno.


----------



## Quercus (Feb 10, 2017)

cancerverus266 dijo:


> hola de nuevo quercus te escribo para ver  si me puedes pasar el pcb del darlington de 3 pares al que le realizaste  mejoras ya que acabos de aprender a usar el dryfilm (gracias a este  foro)y ahora si suéltenlos que ya se defiende jejeje.
> te anexo foto de placa de control de la smps de mnicolau realizada con  dryfilm espero me salga la fuente ya que la necesitare para este  amplificador entre otros.
> y de que medida es la placa para no meter la pata en el negativo.
> me idica que ya la subi esta en este post
> ...



Este es el hilo y creo que te refieres a:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1124851/ _
 De todas formas, después de leer que el ajuste de Offset tal como esta aquí, puede aumentar la distorsión, tengo pendiente y en proceso su modificación.


----------



## Quercus (Feb 15, 2017)

Quercus dijo:


> De todas formas, después de leer que el ajuste de Offset tal como esta aquí, puede aumentar la distorsión, tengo pendiente y en proceso su modificación.


  Me falta repasarlo y estaría listo.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hola quercus me esperare a la revición ya que observo que se le puede colocar un dicipador al bd139 en la nueva version,por el momento estoy mudando los amplificadores que estaban hechos con toner , a las placas hechas con dryfilm ya que presentan un mejor acabado.


----------



## Quercus (Mar 29, 2017)

Hoy he tenido algo de tiempo y lo he afinado un poco.

  Le he quitado uno de los dos puentes que tenia y he colocado el acomodo del condensador de entrada para que tenga varias posibilidades con condensadores de plástico, aparte de poder colocar uno electrolítico como en el esquema original.

  Creo, que ya si seria definitivo, aunque nunca se sabe…

  Solo aclarar que la salida va puenteada con el conector faston.


----------



## plarenas (Abr 4, 2017)

Quercus dijo:


> Todo arranca en un comentario que me hizo Dosmetros, sobre cuatro simulaciones que había hecho del circuito que utiliza Velleman, llevándolo a 200W sobre 4Ω y quedando la distorsión muy contenida (en el sziclai 0.095%) le pedi que las posteara, cosa que amablemente hizo y a ratos he diseñado el primer PCB basándome en el circuito de 100W que ya tenia hecho y que se que funciona, solo queda probar la protección.


 
Hola , me gustaria hacer este amplificador ,  tiene buena pinta , seria mucho si me pudieras convidar los archivos en eagle , ya que el impreso lo haria con una CNC?


----------



## cancerverus266 (Abr 19, 2017)

hola quisiera saber si estarían bien estos reemplazos ya que los tengo de otros proyectos fallidos y quisiera darles uso en este proyecto si todo sale bien planeo hacer 4 etapas de 3 pares.
bd139 en lugar de bc550.
d669,c2383,c2235, en lugar de bc547.
b649,a965 en lugar de bc557.
a965,a1013 en lugar de bc640.

cuento con 
6 de bd139.
2 de d669.
2 de b649.
12 de c2235.
3 de c2383.

el a965 y el a1013 los tengo que comprar ya que no consigo el bc640 y los otros bc (los que encontré ni siquiera median entre terminales)los que según yo serian reemplazos, si los consigo de un proveedor confiable.

a parte de el detalle de disposición de terminales es posibles usar todos los mencionados,(segun yo si pero mas vale estar seguros)realizando los ajustes de terminales

las resistencias de .33 de que potencia son ya que por acá están descontinuando las de piedra y me inclinaría por arreglos de resistencias de 1 watt.

espero poder usar la totalidad de reemplazos independientemente de la cantidad de los mismos.

el zener no lo consigo de 1 watt se puede colocar 2 de 1/2 watt en paralelo?.

gracias por su tiempo


----------



## cancerverus266 (Abr 30, 2017)

avance del disipador que le conseguí de 15 de largo por 7 de alto y 9 mm de ancho (sin aletas).espero sea suficiente aun así le colocare dos ventiladores de 7x7 para refrigerarlo.
el transistor de bias aun no consigo el bc por eso use el que esta de modelo.
el pcb lo estoy copiando de la imagen que dejo quercus, lo estoy haciendo en el pcb wizard pcb wizard .
espero conseguir los bc en esta semana.


----------



## cancerverus266 (May 6, 2017)

con algunos reemplazos ya esperemos que funcione
-el bc640 no encontré así que use el 2sa1013 que según yo tiene la misma configuración de terminales.
-el bc550 tampoco lo encontré así que le puse un bd139.
-en lugar del bd139 coloque un d669.
-los bc 547 y bc557 los encontré al parecer no son falsos.
-el diodo zener también logre encontrarlo de 1 watt.
ya solo faltan los potenciometros,el capacitor, y los filtros grandes.

los conectores faston no los conseguí así que modifique un poco el pcb para agregar borneras


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2017)

El BD139 no es un reemplazo para el BC550 si lo son el 2N5550 y el 2N5551 que se consiguen con normalidad
y donde va el BD139 pone ese el que decis D669 es un 2SD669A?


----------



## cancerverus266 (May 7, 2017)

hola el d669 es con a y el bd139 lo coloque por que no conseguí tampoco de los 2n a duras penas encontré los 2 bc y con algo de dificulta se consiguen los 2sa.
para poder usar el bd139 cual seria la modificación a realizar de ser posible.
por acá es difícil conseguir componentes de calidad anteriormente se conseguían en sgemx pero ya están dejando el giro de semiconductores y le están entrando a vender chuches chinos.


----------



## cancerverus266 (May 17, 2017)

funciona
offset 
inicial 20v final .5mV.
bias
9.4mV r de .33
prueba con bajo volumen ya que de momento mi pc esta fuera de servicio,asi que use una tablet.
en cuanto encuentre mi celular (párese que le salieron dedos y patas por que no lo encuentro )
quercus una ayuda como leerás use unos reemplazos tanto en el par de entrada como en transistor de bias.
el ajuste del bias es bastante estable dejándolo en 9.4mV oscila solo en lo que se estabiliza sin cambios bruscos el detalle es que no puedo pasar de 10mV.
ahora me parese que para este amplificador se comento un valor de 30mA por transistor para terminar en 90mA,aqui una duda debo medir el valor  de 30 en cada resistencia o 90 en cada resistencia(el equivalente en mV claro esta).
en cuanto encuentre el celular subo fotos y video


----------



## Quercus (May 17, 2017)

El bias aconsejado esta entre 30 y 45mA. (10mV – 15mV para 0,33Ώ) medido entre los extremos de  cualquiera de las resistencias de potencia.

  Claro que variara de unas a otras con seguridad y en algunas puede que hasta preocupante mente, por diferencias en los Darlington y sobre todo, sumadas a las tolerancias de las resistencias.

 Por esto, ultimamente me gusta poner mas de una, que sumadas den una resistencia equivalente a la necesaria. De esta forma quedan mas parejas.


----------



## cancerverus266 (May 17, 2017)

bueno aqui  el video:







en cuanto a poder pasar de los 10mV de bias,ya que use un bd139 en lugar bc550 que modificación debería realizar quercus (no puedo ir mas allá de 10mV).no coloque los filtros de entrada ya que este es un pcb de prueba (debido a que no se consiguen componentes de calidad por acá los darlington son recuperados de amplificadores desechados.)

las únicas modificaciones fueron agregar las 2 borneras el pcb básicamente es el que quercus realizo,solo lo adapte al tamaño de las piezas y disipador que conseguí


----------



## Quercus (May 18, 2017)

Baja el valar de R10 de 1k a 470Ω y prueba.
Si ves que es poco sigue vajando: 330...220...


----------



## cancerverus266 (May 18, 2017)

hola quercus una pregunta tardía los valores son los de la imagen que esta en el post 46? revise nuevamente la imagen y solo hay una resistencia de 1.6k que esta del lado derecho inferior.
hay una de 2.2k en el circuito no se si te refieres a ella.
revise el diagrama del post del amplificador de 100 watts con darlington pensando que te referías a ese diagrama pero ahí r10 es de 10 ohms.

hay una  de 1k en la imagen del primer post,que del preset va a una r de 3.3k y siguiendo la misma ruta,en el otro seria la de 2.2k no se si estoy en lo correcto (trabajaría sobre esta resistencia?)

el amplificador lo tengo trabajando desde temprano y con el ventilador en 6v(es de 12v)el calentamiento es mínimo a un volumen moderado con un valor de 9.3mV en la r de .33

gracias por tu tiempo pero sobre todo la paciencia


----------



## Quercus (May 18, 2017)

Había mirado el primer esquemático en el que R10  tiene un valor de 1k. En el último circuito se corresponde con 680Ω, así que colócale directamente 330Ω ó 220Ω  y prueba.


----------



## cancerverus266 (May 19, 2017)

ok ,probare con lo que me indicas y avisare el resultado


----------



## cancerverus266 (May 20, 2017)

esta es la prueba lista en un pcb temporal,no lo realice completo hasta probarlo,ojo no por el diseño que quercus proporciono si no por la calidad de componentes que se consiguen por este lado,es sabido que los diseños de quercus funcionan bien.
en este no incluí los capacitores ya que son algo caros por acá y encima con una tolerancia o error mas bien muy alto.
en fin solo falta la prueba del bias como aconsejo quercus y daré por terminado este proyecto y con los darlington que tengo
quercus gracias y una disculpa por la modificación del pcb, los faston por acá están exageradamente caros a 25 cada uno, me salia mas barata la bornera.


----------



## cancerverus266 (May 21, 2017)

tengo 2 dudas derivadas de estas mediciones:

13.1,13.7,14.5,11.5,16.7,12.6 todo en mV

aquí entiendo por lo poco que e leído que los de mayor valor están trabajando mas que el resto de los transistores(esto sin verificar bien el valor de la resistencia de salida,en cuanto consiga otro multimetro verificare esto)
esto se deriva del comentario de quercus sobre las tolerancias en resistencias sumadas a las de los darlington.

duda 1:
estos valores se pueden colocar diferentes para ajustar la corriente circulante ya que no se puede ajustar el darlington solo reemplazarlo es decir en ves de .33 todas sea .33,.27..33,.22,.33 según se requiera ajustar y electricamente cual seria la consecuencia real de hacer esto.

estos transistores 2sd2493 tienen una Pc de 60 watts de entrada se entendería que al colocar 3 daría un total de 180,esto lo entiendo,según yo por que cada transistor aportaría la corriente máxima que le correspondería para alimentar la carga,obviamente sumándose al final como si fuese un nodo (palabra dominguera recién aprendida)ovbiamente con el maximo de 60 por cada uno.

duda2:dicho lo anterior cual seria la consecuencia si se dejan loa valores tal cual están,tomando en cuenta que no se usaran entre 50 a 80 watts máximo con crosover.

duda3:
saben de un circuito para aparear los darlington encontré uno pero para mosfet

gracias por su tiempo y paciencia me quedo bonito pero quiero que me quede también perfecto o cercano a ello


----------



## Quercus (May 21, 2017)

1º Si la potencia que le vas a demandar es solo de 50/80W, no merece la pena que cambies nada.

  2º Si quieres dejarlo como es debido, para empezar con cambios (consejo del amigo Fogonazo)  _“cambia de lugar las resistencias”.
_ 
   Cambiaria solo dos, el resto estan bien, la que mide más voltaje por las que mides menos, 16,7 por 11,5mV.  

  Vuelve a medir. Si no queda como esperas y tienes mas resistencias utilizalas, pero cambiando solo la de 16,7mV. 

  Una cosa importante, las diferencias hay que tenerlas en cuenta sobre las de la misma rama. Las tres de la rama positiva entre ellas y las de la rama negativa  igual.


----------



## cancerverus266 (May 24, 2017)

ok realizare en cuanto pueda las recomendaciones tardare un poco en publicar cambios debido a que me estoy cambiando de casa y guarde todas las cosas,en cuanto concluya la misma seguiré solicitándoles su ayuda conforme a los resultados.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 24, 2017)

Cancerverus266 si cada vez que haces un amplificador te cambias de casa ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Te va a resultar carísima ésta afición al audio !!!!!!.
Un saludo.


----------



## cancerverus266 (May 28, 2017)

Jejeje pues espero que no pase de 20 días ya que donde estaba es un lugar seguro y casi nada conflictivo solo esperar que las reparaciones no tarden mas de lo dicho,
Ya que quiero terminar este amplificador y rehacer el PCB de otros 3 que tengo para ya poder terminar el triamplificado que lleva lo que llevo en el foro,osea ya casi esta listo



Mangossssssss acabo de ver que me inscribí el el 2012 'creo que ya me tarde tantito


----------



## Quercus (May 31, 2017)

Los archivos de la versión 3  quedaron pendientes,  los he vuelto a toquetear y los he dejado más a mi gusto. 
  Así que pasan directamente a la versión 3.1


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 2, 2017)

Quercus dijo:


> Los archivos de la versión 3  quedaron pendientes,  los he vuelto a toquetear y los he dejado más a mi gusto.
> Así que pasan directamente a la versión 3.1
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 156806



Una pregunta, porque en las marcas del lado del cobre en vez de decir DOSMETROS dice DOSMETORS ?


----------



## Quercus (Jun 3, 2017)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Una pregunta, porque en las marcas del lado del cobre en vez de decir DOSMETROS dice DOSMETORS ?


  La verdad  es que espero poder hacer frente, a tan complicada pregunta…  

Bueno DOSMETROS, he intentado  “rebautizarte” pero me han descubierto.  

Pongo los archivos sin  “el intento…”  por favor,  colócalos   en el sitio adecuado.

P.D. y gracias por la pregunta/indicación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2017)

Ni me había dado cuenta que llevaba mi nombre trasvestido


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 3, 2017)

Es el híbrido entre Dosmetros y Terminator......................


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ni me había dado cuenta que llevaba mi nombre *trasvestido*



            









            
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2017)

El nombre numá che


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 4, 2017)

Jaja ahora si la sacaste del estadio Fogonazo


----------



## aadf (Jun 13, 2017)

Quercus dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 156907



Buen dia,

Existe el esquematico de este ultimo circuito?

Tengo ganas de armar un "tri amplificado", usando este como ampli para el woofer (8ohm x 150w) y los Harman Kardon de 50w para medio y twitter. Se me ocurrio esta combinacion porque todos manejan la misma tensión.

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## Quercus (Jun 13, 2017)

Aqui tienes el esquematico:

Los componentes que no tiene valor o nombre, es porque no aparacian en el lugar adecuado y he tenido que ponerlos a mano en el Layout.


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jun 22, 2017)

hola de nuevo aquí con un tiempo realice el cambio de resistencias como se indico y se mantuvo la diferencia.

estos son los valores.

11.7, 12.3, 13   ----- 9, 13.9, 10.1 todos en mV.

baje el valor de a 10.1 mV medidos en la de extrema derecha para ver si se mantenía la diferencia y así fue, así que supongo que debo reemplazar ese transistor y ver si se igualan o se acercan los valores en esa rama como indica quercus.

pregunta fuera de tema según yo si quisiera "equilibrar" el valor de 13.9 para acercarlo a los demás se podría aumentar el valor de la resistencia de emisor en ese transistor únicamente ,esto como repercute en el circuito  

si pongo un valor de .47 en esa rama con ese valor de 13.9mV daria 29.5mA, el cual seria un valor cercano a los demás,obviamente esto en el papel aun no lo pruebo en fin ya le di muchas vueltas posibles problemas esperados si se coloca una de .47ohms en ese transistor?


----------



## cancerverus266 (Jun 23, 2017)

les comento reemplaze el transistor y los valores son los siguientes:
12--12.8--13.4    10--13.1--11.1   todo en mV

la diferencia paso de 5.2 a 3.1 el doble de la otra rama aun pero ya mejor tome como referencia la 3a resistencia de izq a derecha para ajustar los 13.5 ya que si lo hacia en la otra rama (la de la derecha) las rama izq. pasaba a 17 mV en fin no como me hubiese gustado pero mejoro.


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 2, 2019)

Hola, hago una consulta, en un futuro, ojalá sea pronto, voy a armar dos canales de este amplificador, pero necesito modificar algunas cosas porque va a trabajar solo a 8Ohm con 65V osea los mismos 200W pero a 8Ohm, las cosas que cambie en Multisim fueron:
los 6 tip35/36 por 1 mjl21193/21194, la del zener, R13, la aumenté a 5.1K para mantener la corriente, aumento R14 a 5.6K o disminuyo R19 a 68Ohm para aumentar la ganancia?, si aumento R14 queda a 1V para máxima potencia, si disminuyo R19 queda a 815mV para máxima potencia.
no se que mas tengo que modificar? los cambios que hice están bien?
A, ademas tengo que cambiar el tip41/42, porque no soportan la nueva tension, 130V(p-p), pero no se cual poner y que sea fácil de conseguir.
Gracias
La THD mejoró al igual que la disipación.



simulación.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> aumento R14 a 5.6K o disminuyo R19 a 68Ohm para aumentar la ganancia?, si aumento R14 queda a 1V para máxima potencia, si disminuyo R19 queda a 815mV para máxima potencia.
> no se que mas tengo que modificar?


Yo revisaría el circuito, por que veo una conexión muy rara entre los componentes R18, R19, R16, C4 y los BC640. O redibujá el esquema en forma mas ordenada a ver si nos aclaramos, por que lo que se vé conectado ahí es bastante "extraño".



sebsjata dijo:


> A, ademas tengo que cambiar el tip41/42, porque no soportan la nueva tension, 130V(p-p), pero no se cual poner y que sea fácil de conseguir.


Usá los *MJ340* y *MJ350*.


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 2, 2019)

Mmm. bueno la verdad no sé lo de la conexión, estoy usando el archivo de multisim que colocó @Quercus en el primer post  y si no estoy mal la hizo @DOSMETROS .
la medio ordené para que no esté tan enredada


no se si es el simulador o los mje3x0 no funcionan, la THD aumenta bastante y la corriente de reposo es muy baja, está en 1.2mA arriba y 5.7mA


simulación


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 2, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> no se si es el simulador o los mje3x0 no funcionan, la THD aumenta bastante y la corriente de reposo es muy baja, está en 1.2mA arriba y 5.7mA


Tendrás que ajustar nuevamente el bias.


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 3, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tendrás que ajustar nuevamente el bias.


ya lo hice y sigue igual, THD 0.238%, subí el valor de R5 a 1.2k para poder subir el bias
36.9mA
0.238%
bueno igual ese THD no me molesta, e convivido con peores amplificadores.
¿y lo del circuito que te parecía extraño?
parece que no tengo que modificar mas nada, eso creo yo, ¿está todo bien así?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> y lo del circuito que te parecía extraño?
> parece que no tengo que modificar mas nada, eso creo yo, ¿está todo bien así?


Me sigue pareciendo no muy cristiano...no sé...
Es muy extraño que el cambio de un par de transistores te tire al diablo las especificaciones tan buenas que tenía antes ...es muy extraño...a no ser que el modelo de simulacion de los MJE sea un desastre o haya que ajustar algo en el modelo.
Ademas hay algo raro en la simulacion...la corriente estática es de 36.9 mA pero la frecuencia es de 50kHz 
Ese es un ajuste que se hace con la entrada a masa. Una vez ajustado se trabaja en AC para determinar la distorsión...
No entiendo...


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 3, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Me sigue pareciendo no muy cristiano...no sé...
> Es muy extraño que el cambio de un par de transistores te tire al diablo las especificaciones tan buenas que tenía antes ...es muy extraño...a no ser que el modelo de simulacion de los MJE sea un desastre o haya que ajustar algo en el modelo.
> Ademas hay algo raro en la simulacion...la corriente estática es de 36.9 mA pero la frecuencia es de 50kHz
> Ese es un ajuste que se hace con la entrada a masa. Una vez ajustado se trabaja en AC para determinar la distorsión...
> No entiendo...


si, la entrada la coloco a masa, no se porqué sale frecuencia, en el archivo original, con los tip41c/24c de driver y los tip35c/36c de salida, hace lo mismo, una frecuencia alta, supongo que es del simulador, ahora si coloco los mje15034g y mje15035g funciona de las 1000 maravillas e incluso baja ligeramente la THD, de 0.035% baja a 0.022%, pero esos transistores deben de ser costosos y si es que los consigo originales


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> si, la entrada la coloco a masa, no se porqué sale frecuencia, en el archivo original, con los tip41c/24c de driver y los tip35c/36c de salida, hace lo mismo, una frecuencia alta


Por que no colgas el osciloscopio (del Multisim) a la salida del amplificador para ver que señal hay ahí???
No sea que el amplificador esté oscilando y vos creés que andaba perfecto...


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 3, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que no colgas el osciloscopio (del Multisim) a la salida del amplificador para ver que señal hay ahí???
> No sea que el amplificador esté oscilando y vos creés que andaba perfecto...


puse el osciloscopio a la salida con la entrada a masa, escala de 200pV/div y 100ms/div, la duración fue de 0.5s:

amplificador original


amplificador modificado


amplificador P3a de ESP


amplificador rotel de @mnicolau 


de los 4 el que menos tiene oscilación es el de mariano, pero como ves los otros 3 están casi igual, yo diría que es multisim


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2019)

200 picoVolts / division ????!


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 3, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 200 picoVolts / division ????!


si, picovolts


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 3, 2019)

Entonces ni lo consideres. Esa señal es cualquier cosa...
Hay que preparar y configurar correctamente la simulacion para evitar problemas.
Yo no uso Multisim, así que ahí no puedo ayudarte, pero hay algo raro en ese esquema y/o simulacion.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 3, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> ya lo hice y sigue igual, THD 0.238%, subí el valor de R5 a 1.2k para poder subir el bias
> Ver el archivo adjunto 18286236.9mA
> Ver el archivo adjunto 1828630.238%
> bueno igual ese THD no me molesta, e convivido con peores amplificadores.
> ...



En algo debés estar errando en tu simulación, ya que he simulado el circuito con los MJE3xx en reemplazo de los TIP4x y, la distorsión con 0,5 V RMS en la entrada (para unos aprox. 100 W RMS a la salida sobre 8 ohmios y 1 KHz senoidal) es de 0,019 % con los MJE3xx contra 0,016 % de los TIP4x (con una muy leve variación en el bías: de 44 mA a 37 mA aprox., respectivamente). Sugiero aumentar C7, ya que se observa una alinealidad bastante grosera en la respuesta en baja frecuencia (un realce de 2,2 dB en los 5,1 Hz en relación al nivel en 1 KHz). Con C7 en los 100 uF, estimo tiene que eliminarse esa alinealidad manifiesta.

La simulación también fué hecha con Multisim 14, solo que no suelo emplear normalmente simulación interactiva (osciloscopios o multímetros en real time, por ejemplo). Defino análisis específicos y limitados sobre los nodos, lo que me suele mantener los pies más sobre la tierra.

Colocar un osciloscopio en escala de pV a la salida no tiene sentido, ya que el ruido real muy posiblemente esté en el orden de las décimas de mV pico a pico (ó, tal vez, en el mV pico a pico). Además, faltan incorporar un montón de elementos pasivos acordes a las condiciones reales del layout del circuito para analizar en el orden de ruido citado.


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 3, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> En algo debés estar errando en tu simulación, ya que he simulado el circuito con los MJE3xx en reemplazo de los TIP4x y, la distorsión con 0,5 V RMS en la entrada (para unos aprox. 100 W RMS a la salida sobre 8 ohmios y 1 KHz senoidal) es de 0,019 % con los MJE3xx contra 0,016 % de los TIP4x (con una muy leve variación en el bías: de 44 mA a 37 mA aprox., respectivamente). Sugiero aumentar C7, ya que se observa una alinealidad bastante grosera en la respuesta en baja frecuencia (un realce de 2,2 dB en los 5,1 Hz en relación al nivel en 1 KHz). Con C7 en los 100 uF, estimo tiene que eliminarse esa alinealidad manifiesta.


si, igual con 0.5V RMS tengo la misma distorsión, pero no es a 100W si no a 200W, lo estoy alimentando con 65V y la carga minima va a ser de 8Ohm, con mje15034/35 funciona bien a 200w, pero con los mje340/50 no, a 100w si funcionan bien.
mje340/50 100W
mje340/50 200w
mje15034/35 100w
mje15034/35 200w.
todos con un bias de 34mA para el transistor de arriba y 38mA para el transistor de abajo

lo del capacitor ya lo había tenido en cuenta, con 22uF y R18 a 3.9K se aplana la respuesta en frecuencia


simulación


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 3, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> si, igual con 0.5V RMS tengo la misma distorsión, pero no es a 100W si no a 200W, lo estoy alimentando con 65V y la carga minima va a ser de 8Ohm, con mje15034/35 funciona bien a 200w, pero con los mje340/50 no, a 100w si funcionan bien.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182883mje340/50 100W
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182887mje340/50 200w
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182886mje15034/35 100w
> ...



Hice la simulación con el par MJE3xx, pero ahora con 0,7 V RMS en la entrada (para alcanzar 200 W RMS sobre 8 ohmios) y con corrientes de reposo en los 34,55 mA arriba y 38,71 mA abajo (muy similares a las tuyas):

THD de 0,139 % a 1 KHz, es decir 40 V RMS sobre 8 ohmios.

No sé porqué te da tan diferente a mi simulación...

Claramente se vé la acción del par complementario de salida en el perfil de distorsión (cancelación marcada en los Hs pares). A algunos no les agrada mucho este perfil de distorsión (aunque pueda percibirse como detallado atacando parlantes en comparación a amplificadores con otro tipo de perfil, no hace mucho para interactuar favorablemente con algunos parámetros del parlante conectado en la salida)


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 3, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hice la simulación con el par MJE3xx, pero ahora con 0,7 V RMS en la entrada (para alcanzar 200 W RMS sobre 8 ohmios) y con corrientes de reposo en los 34,55 mA arriba y 38,71 mA abajo (muy similares a las tuyas):
> 
> THD de 0,139 % a 1 KHz, es decir 40 V RMS sobre 8 ohmios.
> 
> ...


no se porque, pero ahora que abrí nuevamente el multisim me da 0.157%

muy diferente a la captura anterior, pero de igual forma se me hace extraño eso de que con los mje15034/35 funcione con una distorsión muy menor en comparación con los mje340/50, por corriente no es porque no demanda mucha corriente.

164.62mA corriente de colector, donde el mje340/50 puede con 500mA de forma continua.
como haces ese análisis de distorsión en multisim?
puedes hacer lo mismo con la pareja mje15034/35.


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 4, 2019)

bueno, una ultima consulta, viendo el amplificador P3a de esp veo que tiene los mjl21193/94 y en las especificaciones dice que no lo recomienda usar a 4Ohm con una alimentación de +-42V por que la potencia pico de disipación queda en 110W, pero no se porque hay problema si según el SOA a esa tensión esta sobrado, el transistor tiene 200W de disipación, ahora a 65V y una carga de 8Ohm tengo 132W pico de disipación.
¿debería de colocar 2 pares de transistores para los 200W 8Ohm +-65V?


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Oct 4, 2019)

Sebs, coloca un par de transistores finales por rama y prueba. Es posible que funcione bien.


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 4, 2019)

otra pregunta, esta si es la ultima, porque cuando se colocan varios transistores de salida no se conectan los colectores de los finales con el emisor del driver? porque  solo se conecta el emisor del driver con el primer colector del transistor final?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2019)

Quizás sea un error . . .   . . .  quizás no porque la configuración Sziklai no llevaría esa resistencia . . . se podría conectar así :


----------



## sebsjata (Oct 5, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quizás sea un error . . .   . . .  quizás no porque la configuración Sziklai no llevaría esa resistencia . . . se podría conectar así :


no me refería a eso @DOSMETROS , si no a ésto:
solo el primer colector del mjd2955 está conectado al emisor del tip41c ¿porque se hace así?
aquí conecte todos los colectores de los mjd2955 al emisor del tip41c ¿está bien conectarlo así?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 5, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> ¿está bien conectarlo así?


No, por que estas cortocircuitando los emisores de los transistores de potencia y las resistencias de realimentacion local (las pones en paralelo).


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Oct 6, 2019)

Le pregunto a 2METROS qué versión de multisim utiliza.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 7, 2019)

14.0


----------



## rulfo (May 11, 2020)

Quercus dijo:


> Este es el hilo y creo que te refieres a:
> _ Amplificadores Darlington/Sziclai/Complementario/Cuasi-200-4 _
> De todas formas, después de leer que el ajuste de Offset tal como esta aquí, puede aumentar la distorsión, tengo pendiente y en proceso su modificación.



Buenas, me he encontrado que tengo dos placas, y ya que están quisiera montarlas , el tema es que se habla del ajuste de osfet que puede haber  problemas de distorsión, no se si vale la pena montar esta versión y otra cosa es los condensadores de 680pf, los que tengo son de  63v, realmente es necesario que sean de 100v?
Gracias


----------



## rulfo (Jul 29, 2020)

Buenas, ya he montado una placa de esta versión, en cuanto pueda la pongo en marcha, a ver como va... 
Saludos


----------



## rulfo (Ago 4, 2020)

Ya lo puse en marcha, parece ser que todo bien.. 




Lo que no me gusta es el ruido que tiene cuando le corto la señal de audio, aparece al final del video...
Y a plena potencia  no distorsiona para nada, pienso que se podría subir la ganancia de audio, pero no se que parte modificar, o bien colocarle un preamplificador..

He dejado el bias en unos 50mA, y el potenciómetro que aparece en el pcb para regular el osffet lo anule y lo puentee directamente y se mantiene en unos 45mV...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> pienso que se podría subir la ganancia de audio, pero no se que parte modificar


Es un circuito un tanto enroscado, pero pinta que si achicás R2 (vale 100 ohms) vas a aumentar la ganancia sin desbalancear las impedancias asociadas a las entradas, aunque mejor metele un preamplificador simple y no le des mas vueltas a ese circuito...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 4, 2020)

Cuando hace ese ruido????? Me explico, paras el audio y esta casi dos segundos en silencio, luego el zumbido.... Quitas el Jack???? O sea describe con DETALLE las operaciones que haces.... Me ha pasado algo parecido a veces cuando saco el Jack de audio (atacó desde el móvil o PC  con un Jack de 3,5 mm) y es por las masas. 
Un saludo.


----------



## rulfo (Ago 4, 2020)

Paro el audio, esta en silencio, pasa unos dos segundos y comienza el ruido, ataco desde el móvil, también los probé de una forma "fea", lo mismo con el preamplificador desaparece el ruido...
Un saludo Juan Carlos.


----------



## zorrux (Ago 20, 2021)

Me paso algo parecido y el culpable era el cargador del celular,el ruido aparecia cuando estaba cargando,sin este 0 ruidos.


----------

